# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/19



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Devils Lake fishing was quite good this past week with many anglers reporting 
nice catches of perch. The best areas for perch were the Towers area, and the 
Main Bay from Camp Grafton to Swanson?s Point. While some anglers had their 
limits, others found fishing more difficult. Those doing best would move 
around until they found smaller more active schools of fish. Anglers were 
finding fish from 20ft on out to 46 feet. Some of the better presentations 
were Hali?s, small jigging raps, frostee spoons, cobra heads, and kastmasters 
fished with wax worms, minnow heads, or minnows. Jigging lures seemed to work 
best in the morning with a plain hook and a minnow below a slip bobber working 
better as the day progressed. White glow was reported as one of the better 
colors. Walleye fishing?s been good, but also quite spotty. The bite is 
typically in the early morning and evening hours, so finding them can be 
difficult. The more consistent areas have been the Bud Bay area, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus Point area, and the Stromme Addition. Sonars, chubby darters, 
forage minnows, raps, & buckshots are all working at times. Pike fishing 
remains good in the north end of Creel and Six Mile bays, and Lake Irving. 
Smelt or herring fished off tip-ups has been working the best. Ice conditions 
are great with around 20? of ice and very little snow. Caution must be 
exercises around pressure ridges and bridges though. Good Luck and Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

